# changer le bootlogo de Lion



## thibaut26 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous. 
Après avoir recherché sur le forum ( et avoir lu le fil de swettim sur le sujet )  je n'ai toujours pas la certitude que bootxchanger soit compatible 10.7
Ne voulant pas faire de boulette j'aurais voulu des retours de users l'ayant testé.

Je suis en 10.7 GM, j'ai customisé mon image de fond mais voudrais désormais modifier les logos semi opaques qui sont en premier plan.

Possible ? pas possible avec BootX ?


----------



## Larme (29 Juillet 2011)

D'après _Roarring App_, _BootXChanger_ n'est pas pleinement opérationnel sous Lion...


----------



## thibaut26 (30 Juillet 2011)

ok merci de l'info


----------



## Ben20 (14 Octobre 2011)

Pas opérationnel sous Lion, idem pour SL 10.6.8 ?
Car BootXChanger ne fonctionne pas chez moi  une idée ?


----------



## Ben20 (18 Octobre 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## scherel (18 Octobre 2011)

Si tu es toujours sous Lion, Loginox devrait t'aider


----------



## Ben20 (19 Octobre 2011)

Je suis sous Snow Leopard mais ce que j'aimerais bien changer c'est au tout début du démarrage, c'est le fond gris avec la pomme blanche 

Aucun logiciel ne fonctionne, Loginox fonctionne pour l'image de fond et le logo du login screen mais pour le boot logo je ne trouve rien


----------



## scherel (19 Octobre 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de changer ca....

Tu risques d'endommager sévèrement ton système avec le mauvais logiciel.


----------



## edd72 (19 Octobre 2011)

bootXchanger fonctionne chez moi sous Lion (et fonctionnait aussi sous SL).


----------



## Ben20 (19 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> bootXchanger fonctionne chez moi sous Lion (et fonctionnait aussi sous SL).



Y'aurait-il une manière d'utiliser BootXChanger ?
Tu étais sous quelle version de SL ?


----------

